

Ask HN: So, how's the ongoing financial crisis treating you? - barredo

It's been 3 years or so. Millions of jobs lost. But I'm interested in reading HN users' stories.
======
slindsey
I'm frustrated with my job but don't feel that I can find anything else that
is as flexible given the work climate. I miss 1999 when I was able to walk
into my bosses office, say "I want a $15,000 raise," and he said "OK" with no
hesitation.

So I decided to start doing independent software development at home so I can
free myself in the future. I just picked up a book on Android development
after being inspired by some people here on HN. Just hoping an idea or two hit
before I'm done with the book.

------
albahk
I live in Hong Kong and do a lot work here and in China... what financial
crisis? HK is overheating and China is going nuts. Until it all falls apart
here things are going well.

~~~
plugger
I live in Western Australia and I can tell you we're riding the China boom.
Unemployment is among the lowest in the 1st world. What GFC?

